# 100% Natural Dog Food



## Boe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
We're just new here. Does anyone know if the 100% natural dog food recipie that is listed on this site , is OK to give to 3 month old puppies?? 
My vet just wanted me to check it out as he wondered about the calcium and phospherous in it. I have made some up and the dog just loved it. But maybe its only ok for Adult dogs??








It certainly seems to have a lot of good stuff in it.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Can you post a link to what diet you're talking about? There's so many talked about on here that it's hard to be sure which one you're talking about.
Thanks.


----------



## Boe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Thanks heaps for your reply Vinnie








Heres the link.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/recipes/dogfood/


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Liver is very rich and in large amounts can cause loose stools. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I just glanced at it and noticed raisins which aren't good for dogs. It's also missing amounts for bone meal, kelp and vit. C and those amounts (especially for the first two) are very important. I also don't like the molasses or the honey--not necessary. And dogs have more difficulty digesting grains so you have to add twice as much water and cook for twice as long to help break them down. Finally, the veggies should be pureed and mixed in raw, not cooked. I rotate veggies when I cook for them and sometimes use sweet potatoes (pureed) instead of grains. 

Why not buy the Pitcairn book and Monica's Segal's books? And you could join Monica Segal's yahoo group or get her to design a diet for your puppy. 
http://www.monicasegal.com/
http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=cdn142


----------



## Boe (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks heaps for all the info... will look into further.. and check out those sites.
Do you have a recipe that you use for pups?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Whoops--just noticed you're down under! 

I bet you can still get that Pitcairn book there! Just found one Pitcairn recipe on-line: http://www.dog-spoiling-made-easy.com/home-made-dog-food-recipes.html

I can check the book for you later and see what he says about puppies. 
Email me at [email protected] to remind me!!!!!!!!!!!

What about feeding raw? I know some of our raw food comes from meat sources in NZ!


----------



## Boe (Jan 17, 2008)

That would be great if you could.
my email [email protected] will remind you though LOL
thanks
yes we're from "down under" plenty of sheep and cows !
Will check out that recipe..just about to go to town







its nearly mid day here


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I've raised two puppies to adulthood (and they are the picture of health) on a BARF-style raw diet of ordinary meat/bones from the grocery store. Chicken, turkey, pork, fish, lamb, rabbit, etc. Many others here have as well. 

A "natural" canine diet can be as simple (or as complicated) as you want to make it--but it's certainly possible to do it without a lot of cooked grains, vegetables, sweeteners, etc. 

There's a BARF/Raw forum on this board with lots of info, if you're interested in exploring that style of feeding.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

If you want to try an "easy" way of feeding natural........

http://www.k9natural.co.nz

I am another Kiwi, BTW









Cheers,
Anita


----------



## Boe (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome thanks ! Will check those out.


----------

